# 92 Nissan Maxima Se performance issues



## sossowski5 (May 28, 2006)

When i'm driving my maxima and i take off from a stop light it hesitates, then when i shift into second gear it dogs until about 4,000 rpms also it does them same thing in 3rd gear.. I was told it could bealot of different things. From Bad Transmission syncros to cluth slipping... Please help me.. 

thanks


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Your problem is most likely a bad knock sensor...

When they go bad,the ecu will retard the timing from about 1000rpm-3500rpm...


They are quite pricey too..[around $100]

And they are a royal pita to replace.


----------



## sossowski5 (May 28, 2006)

*thank you*

thank you so much i will replace that..is their another name for that sensor i have searched all of my repiar manuals and cant find a sensor named Knock Sensor...i'm not sure if this makes a difference i do have the VE30DE Engine


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Detonation Sensor is another name for it.
http://internetautomart.com/maxima/3rdgen/tuneup.html top right, they run about $125


----------



## sossowski5 (May 28, 2006)

what if that doesnt end up being the problem where do i go from their


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

before you replace it, check the resistance between the pins on the wire harness and ground. you should see around 500k ohms on one pin and nothing on the other if the knock sensor is working.

if the sensor is dead, you'll see an open circuit on both wires.

you can't check resistance between both wires in the harness because one is simply a shield to keep the knock sensor's signal clean from engine noise. it connects to the engine block ground and one wire in the harness.


----------



## sossowski5 (May 28, 2006)

the hesitation only happens in 1st 2nd and 3rd gear is that common


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

pretty strange, but not completely unheard of.

I wouldn't worry about that part- the cause of the problem has nothing to do with the transmission. completely separate systems.


----------



## sossowski5 (May 28, 2006)

thank you so much for all of the help everybody gave me on the problem.. I will tell all my friends about this site


----------



## sossowski5 (May 28, 2006)

Can anybody tell me what i have to do to change this knock sensor i have the part now i need to know where it is and how to get to it...


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

sossowski5 said:


> Can anybody tell me what i have to do to change this knock sensor i have the part now i need to know where it is and how to get to it...



Here is a writeup on it....Good luck...  

http://www.4dsc.com/articles/drivetrain/knock_sensor/knock_sensor.shtml


----------

